# disc brake conversion



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

I want to convert drum to disc brakes on my 66 GTO. I see alotta kits online ..anybody have good or bad experiences? anything to look for or stay away from? …………………….. davy


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depends whether you want to maintain a stock appearance or modified. Either way I recommend Ames Performance Engineering or NPD. Their prices and shipping costs are reasonable. And parts are usually in stock (and they'll tell you if they're not unlike some other vendors)

http://www.amesperf.com/catalogs/G35.pdf

https://www.npdlink.com/1964-1972-gto

There's a lot of Chinese junk out there especially on Ebay. Expect to pay between $700-1200 for a good set up.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Check..” The Right Stuff Detailing”......in Ohio they specialize in disc brake hot rod conversions, other vendors carry their stuff,...

Call em uo they will be abke to help and supply your whatever you need, and the right stuff!


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I probably bought some of that chinese junk from Ebay 052 is talking about.Then again I thought they were all from china.I paid $1200 For 4 wheel disc w/red powder coated calipers. Damn near threw me out the windshield when I first tried them.Couldn't be happier, I had manual drums all the way around.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I recently made the change from drums to discs on the front of my 65. I want to be able to keep a stock appearance, use 14 inch wheels etc. I called AMES first and the guy I talked to was very frank and honest about pros and cons of what they offer. I ultimately ended up going with "the right stuff" as mentioned by LeMansGuy. It was an easy installation and 14 inch wheels fit fine.


----------



## davyinchico (Nov 17, 2019)

im not sure if youwere happy with ebay Chinese junk......sounds like they were stopping good...……….davyinchico


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

davyinchico said:


> im not sure if youwere happy with ebay Chinese junk......sounds like they were stopping good...……….davyinchico


 yes very happy. Just a play of off 052 quote. I would definitely buy again. The only challenging part was the hard brake lines. It only comes with the ones from the master cylinder to the proportioning valve. Got all the other lines from napa.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Well lets just say "The really Cheap Ebay Chinese Junk" since, as noted, its all from China anyway.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've had excellent experience with the conversion kit from Inline Tube on my 68.

https://www.inlinetube.com/products/dbk6807

$595 plus shipping, included:
Spindles
· 11” Booster
· Proportioning valve & mounting bracket
· Master cylinder & lines
· Standard rotors
· Single-piston calipers
· Caliper brackets & backing plates
· Rubber brake hoses
· Hardware kit & instructions


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Check out Wilwood. Not cheap, but good quality.

NoAngelBuddy


----------



## Ricker (Sep 5, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Check..” The Right Stuff Detailing”......in Ohio they specialize in disc brake hot rod conversions, other vendors carry their stuff,...


I bought the full, 4-wheel kit, including M/C and booster from The Right Stuff through Summit Racing. I was severely disappointed! Although the kit (RSD-AFXDC51CZ) clearly shows (both on Summit's site and on The Right Stuff's site) that it fits a '67 GTO, it was THE WRONG STUFF.

Their rear brake kit was not intended to bolt on a "flange style" rear end housing, and only made for C-Clip rearends. It certainly was not intended for my Goat! I paid a shop to install, then uninstall when they got the rear end and could not put the rear kit on, and am out 3+ hours of shop rate labor charge, due to their blatant misrepresentation of their product. Summit will give me my money back, but since when does a manufacturer allege their part's fitment, knowing full well that it does not fit a particular car. That was completely admitted by their tech line at corporate headquarters, with full apologies, but I am still out the difference between what I paid and what I could have bought Wilwood's or someone else's RIGHT STUFF from!


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ricker said:


> I bought the full, 4-wheel kit, including M/C and booster from The Right Stuff through Summit Racing. I was severely disappointed! Although the kit (RSD-AFXDC51CZ) clearly shows (both on Summit's site and on The Right Stuff's site) that it fits a '67 GTO, it was THE WRONG STUFF.


Agreed TRS is garbage. Bought an entire 4-wheel kit for my '68, numerous ill-fitting/incorrect parts, after weeks of effort we just tossed it in the trash. Wilwood kit went on in two days, flawless.


----------



## gtocwp (Nov 12, 2014)

davyinchico said:


> I want to convert drum to disc brakes on my 66 GTO. I see alotta kits online ..anybody have good or bad experiences? anything to look for or stay away from? …………………….. davy


So, what kit did you end up going with and were you pleased with parts fit, parts included, install and performance? I have a 67 gto.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

I just installed the Wilwood kit on my '66 this past weekend, just the fronts, leaving the rear drums. It is a very well sorted kit and was a bolt on replacement. Fits perfectly with my 14" wheels. I went with the gray anodized, to keep it low-key. 
Link on Summit Racing: 1966 PONTIAC GTO Wilwood Classic Series Dynalite Front Brake Kits 140-15272


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I got the kit from Summit WITHOUT the master combo SUM-BK1500 . They only offered an 11" booster which with a Pontiac engine is no fit. Bought the LEED brakes master combo LEB-1E1A1 
The master is sweet. The Summit kit worked very well. No complaints.


----------

